# Low buck meat grinder



## tomolu5 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thought I would share, variable speed is really nice, a foot pedal would be even better
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handymanstan (Nov 13, 2012)

That's cool!!   Is your name Red Green?


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL!

Now that looks like something I would do?

I won't even touch on the regional humor here.  Some of those folks in those regions make the best food!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Nov 13, 2012)

That's an Alton Brown multi-tasker.


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not red green. No duct tape! Works notably better than my dads 1/2 horsepower one though. Pretty easy to replace motor if it burns up too!

My buddy bought a much larger hand grinder, got some pulleys and put a motor on it, thing is a champ!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah!

Alton is from that part of the country I wouldn't mention, even though I identify with them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 13, 2012)

Great grinder!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 14, 2012)

Great ingenuity.........


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2012)

Too COOL! I love it...JJ


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 23, 2013)

Damn nation ! That's the coolest thing I think I've ever seen. Yea, you need to be on The Red Green Show for sure !!!


----------



## gwest77 (Apr 23, 2013)

I even bet you used to watch a lot of Home Improvement


----------

